# Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T?



## N3cr0n0mIV (Jul 27, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows the true top speed of the aforementioned vehicle? I heard it is regulated to shut off at 126 mph.. but im not sure. Thnx


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

I believe it is 134... that is all I could get my 03' turbo S to do "stock." It didnt shut-off (like GM or other SUVs that I've driven) but it just wouldnt go any faster.
Of course all that was done on a closed course











_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 1:07 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## turbochad (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Oleandertur13oS)*

about 130mph, its limited by rpm, at 130 i'm hitting redline.


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N3cr0n0mIV* »_ Just wondering if anyone knows the true top speed of the aforementioned vehicle? I heard it is regulated to shut off at 126 mph.. but im not sure. Thnx

Can't be 126mph, I've been that fast and it was still accelerating but I decided to slow her down.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

Last nite i got 5th gear / at redline / to 120mph. didn't use my 6th gear cuz I was racing (a grand am) and gave up at 120mph. Aero dynamic is horrible on a NB, I wouldn't push the car beyond 120mph even thou I got lower suspension and big brake kit. What ever I do to the car... it's still a sport car wana be. Well unless I send it to HPA... then that's a different story.








My wife was in the car /w me







...








03Turbo S /w GIAC


_Modified by Lorem at 5:00 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Last nite i got 5th gear / at redline / to 120mph. didn't use my 6th gear cuz I was racing (a grand am) and gave up at 120mph.
 On a closed course right








I hope you were in frount of the Grand Am when you gave up...I woop up on Carrea 4's well off the line its pretty even till 100, but after that I start pulling pretty good.. (ive raced 3 and beat them all after 100) . Im not sure but almost positive that Im like at 127-130 maybe more at redline in 5th (NOW w/mods)







Maybe it the lightwight flywheel.. wouldnt think that would streach out the gears though.. and of Course all this was done on closed courses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -Britni


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Lorem)*

Had both my '99 1.8t and '02 Turbo S at 135 here at sea level (S got there a bit faster







), but haven't taken the Vert past 120 yet cuz I usually have the top down. Has APR chip, so should do 140+ I think, just too scary, even with the top up!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_I hope you were in frount of the Grand Am when you gave up...

Two cars length in front when I saw a huge turn on the highway. Time to stop playing










_Modified by Lorem at 9:24 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_ and gave up at 120mph. Aero dynamic is horrible on a NB, I wouldn't push the car beyond 120mph even thou I got lower suspension and big brake kit. 


Ha! Ive had mine up to 142, felt solid as a rock....
Although I do have an extra 160 lbs in the engine compartment...


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Neu Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neu Bug* »_
Ha! Ive had mine up to 142, felt solid as a rock....
Although I do have an extra 160 lbs in the engine compartment...


----------



## UberFisch (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

I have held my Turbo S to the governor (130) for about a mile or so, Beeaatch wants to keep pulling- need suspension work though. Broke as a joke......


----------



## $sauce$ (Aug 21, 2003)

i had my bettle turbo s up to 145 and then ran out of room on the highway. I have an apr chip so that helps. I also did it a couple of times. Did it once with stock suspension the did it with hr coilovers. much more solid now at 145


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ($sauce$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$sauce$* »_i had my bettle turbo s up to 145 and then ran out of room on the highway. I have an apr chip so that helps. I also did it a couple of times. Did it once with stock suspension the did it with hr coilovers. much more solid now at 145

Solid as a rock until your car is roll 8times and torn in half by a tree. I can't seem to see how a beetle aerodynamic can go that fast. Not that I don't believe you... I just think you're crazy


----------



## N3cr0n0mIV (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
I can't seem to see how a beetle aerodynamic can go that fast.

Dude, have you seen the SHAPE of the new beetle lately? IT'S A DOME! what better aerodynamics do you want?!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (N3cr0n0mIV)*

Round but not flat enough! Being flat and wedgy is more important when going 100mph+. 
Believe it or not. MKIV golf is more aerodynamics than NBs!!!


_Modified by Lorem at 9:27 PM 9-17-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

You are correct.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

the .38 drag coefficient of a New Beetle doesn't help.








Most cars are ~.33-.36. The exotics are ~.28 .


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_the .38 drag coefficient of a New Beetle doesn't help.








Most cars are ~.33-.36. The exotics are ~.28 .

Thanks for the backup







.
When people ask me "Your turbo car must be fast!" -> I tell em.. "It's QUICK not fast." And NO my car is NOT a sport car... It's just a beetle.










_Modified by Lorem at 2:01 AM 9-18-2004_


----------



## Bimmer Beater (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (N3cr0n0mIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N3cr0n0mIV* »_
Dude, have you seen the SHAPE of the new beetle lately? IT'S A DOME! what better aerodynamics do you want?!








That dome creates a huge low pressure pocket over the back window...otherwise known as LIFT!.....bad.


----------



## N3cr0n0mIV (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Bimmer Beater)*

^ that's why there's a spoiler on the turbo models.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I've been up to 125 in my 'vert, with the top down!! Call me crazy, but at high speeds, the car seems to pull better with the roof down than with it up. Maybe because it doesn't create the huge pocket of lift at the rear with the top down??


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_I've been up to 125 in my 'vert, with the top down!! Call me crazy, but at high speeds, the car seems to pull better with the roof down than with it up. Maybe because it doesn't create the huge pocket of lift at the rear with the top down??

How about, instead, I call you crazy.


----------



## turbochad (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mooz!)*

my truck has about a .78 co of drag, thats good right?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (turbochad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbochad* »_my truck has about a .78 co of drag, thats good right?









That drag co will be good for 145mph!


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

145 also...and I had more RPMs left.


----------



## $sauce$ (Aug 21, 2003)

When I had my beetle up to 145 i had a good amount of rpms left. I switched into 6th gear at about 137 so I still had a lot left. I will lok I have pics of my beetle at 140 I will see if I can find the 145. I took the pic myself while I was driving so the pic is not that good. but it is scary holding on to the wheel with one hand at 145


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: ($sauce$)*

This wasn't on Rt 287 now was it?
besides the chance of crashing and dying at that speed on a public road, if you got caught, you'd be beaten by the cop, then spanked by the judge, then raped by insurance.
Even on the track at 130mph I'm still aware of the risk of a failure and possible crash. 
I don't see how anyone thinks it's safe to go this fast on a public highway, unless you live in Germany.

and on a public road, it could be more than just you that ends up becoming part of the guardrail.


----------



## $sauce$ (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

actually that was on rt 287 bu it was over by like booton. not on the way to rt17 where most people do it. I also noticed you are from the next town over. You have probably seen me on the highway. I have a platinum grey turbo s beetle.


----------



## doc540 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: ($sauce$)*

Factory limiter is 130mph on the 1.8t NB.
'99 1.8t NB & GIAC chip resulted in this:








Car was rock solid at that speed.
To get 140mph I would have had to make intercooler mods, but I didn't go further than GIAC chip (one of the 1st offered) and a Techtonics catback.

ho hum....


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

I live in Tijuana, we have a pretty nice highway going to Ensenada and my top speed was 132, also 128 on a jetta 2.0 and well.... driving fast in San Diego sucks, i was caught doing 120 on the freeway and handcuffed.








I recommend coming to Mexico were u can bribe cops if pulled over







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that will be like 20 bucks instead of the 1000 dlls i had to pay for lawyer, towing and fine! plus the food i had just bought in the market hahaha
Anyways... Driving my beetle Turbo S feels pretty solid, i have B+G coilovers, big brake kit and some other stuff so its ok to drive that fast for me, if u are used to driving in mexico really fast everything else is like taking a candy from a baby


----------



## doc540 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (lutterfer)*

lutterfer, you know the old highway next to the beach and running below the newest road around K38 in Baja?
I was a passenger in an International Scout without a top or a rollbar when my bud lost it and did one endo (which ejected me over the hood) then rolled once.
Came within an inch of dying that night.


----------



## thatismybeetle (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

Indicated speed four nights ago at around 1:00 AM was between 130 and 135. I91 South between exit 9 and 8. I had to pull up due to traffic and curves. I was at just under 6000 RPM. So there was a bit more to go. Not much though. Nice and flat new pavement, slight up hill. I was on my way home from work and realized there was not one person on the road in front of me. So I put the hammer down. I think my car has less lift at speed than most New Beetles. Why?? I'm 6'5" and weigh 295 pounds.











_Modified by thatismybeetle at 3:09 AM 9-26-2004_


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (doc540)*

Sorry to hear that dude,







i know that highway u are talking about and it is dangerous, my uncle also had an accident in that one when there was no new highway and my mom and sis were in the car, they were driving a Rabbit and my uncle loves to run but unfortunately he was drunk so he lost control in a curve and it was a big accident but luckily nobody got hurt really bad, only my mom had some injuries on her knee.
Anyways... i think u will agree it is a great highway to go fast (new one) and like any other highway u have a chance to have an accident.


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

I've never even taken my 2L past 175Kmph. But it seems pretty solid at that speed. Although, when i had my '87 Cabriolet(fully built motor/FK 75-60mm Kit)) on the highway, i certainly did feel that it pulled a little harder with the top down. Couldn't quite figure out why that would be though.


----------



## slugIII (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (vdubguru)*

130 up a slight hill with apr chip and jetex 2.75" cat back. Car had a little more left.
Now I'm running the super ko4 kit with a full exhaust, light weight flywheel, samco turbo inlet, p-flow intake and abd lower intercooler pipe, grounding kit, Eibach suspension etc.
So it should have a bit more. Haven't tried
I think the 5 speed gearing would limit to about 145 max but heck that's fast enough for a beetle.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugIII)*

Ok this post inspired me, on a recent trip with tons of room and the following mods:
2003 24v VR6, 02M 6 speed 9lb flywheel
GIAC, Full 3" CAI inclusing "big bore upper pipe"
grounding kit, 2 1/2" eurosport cat back, eibach 1.75" drop, and neuspeed trans mount, with VW racing engine mounts
,
_ seemed to be very slight downhill too_. 
managed to hit *152* and frankly thats the fastest i ever care to go in my car again. I rebuilt the whole front end assembled all the suspenison and put the motor swap in my self, at that speed all i could think about was EVERY SINGLE BOLT THAT I MIGHT HAVE MISSED, it was far too distracting to enjoy the moment however breif.
and it did take a bit to squeeze that much out of the girl.... (sounded amazing though


----------



## 99txturbo (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

My APH engine, 5 speed manual, 99 1.8 with 2.5" cat back exhaust and K&N filter has reached 135. I did not feel a limiter kick in, I just ran out of HP I think. I have heard this 135 mph speed many times before in other sites. I run 93 octane all the time and this speed was clocked in west texas at not too high altitude. Temp. about 80. I think on a cooler day I may have gotten another 5 mph out of non-chipped APH engine esp. with my new vented fender liner behind the inter-cooler for increased air flow and less heat saturation in the IC. I also use Mobil 1 0w40 which helps protect the turbo and engine at great loads like that.. 99txturbo


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (99txturbo)*

I was clocked at 138mph by a Illinois state trooper. Thing was solid as hell, Trooper was in disbelief. 
- jeff


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Littlebluebug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_I was clocked at 138mph by a Illinois state trooper. Thing was solid as hell, Trooper was in disbelief. 
- jeff

What did it cost you?


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Top speed of a New Beetle 1.8T? (Lorem)*

i did 147 in my car last night, giav chip and intake, 98 gti VR


----------

